#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  獸化之於獸迷是逃避現實的手段嗎？

## 狼王白牙

大家自認為自己成為獸迷，有沒有帶點逃避現實的成份呢？
有獸提到，獸人世界可能是暫時逃避現實壓力的一個虛擬世界，
你認為是不是這樣呢？

或者，剛好相反？ 比方說反而是尋求自我的手段？

如果有的話，其效果如何？   :wuffer_arou:  

請思考自己成為獸迷的初期過程並誠實作答。

----------


## W.D.silent

[獸人]對於我而言屬於[理想]的生物
因而對於我而言是屬於[虛幻]的角色
喜歡上狼版,逃避現實的確佔據一部分的理由
但大部分屬於[憧憬]這一方面
希望成為獸人
其他像是狼版中也包括了動物.繪畫等
因有著[興趣]方面的因素在

----------


## xu430030

或許有吧。。。
一開始只是個人愛好而已啦。。。
不過現在貌似有點變成信仰的感覺。。。。。。

----------


## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

> 大家自認為自己成為獸迷，有沒有帶點逃避現實的成份呢？ 
> 有獸提到，獸人世界可能是暫時逃避現實壓力的一個虛擬世界， 
> 你認為是不是這樣呢？ 
> 
> 或者，剛好相反？ 比方說反而是尋求自我的手段？ 
> 
> 如果有的話，其效果如何？  
> 
> 請思考自己成為獸迷的初期過程並誠實作答。


人類之中會有殘忍的種類，動物中也有頗具人性的特例

萬物都是不完整的，只有當它們被放在一起的時候才能達到和諧

毀滅性的情緒、舊的原始本能必須從所有生物中清除，這樣才能夠阻止這個世界走向終結

人類應該重新走進自然，以一個母親的身份，撫平這片大地的傷痛

負擔起照顧所有生命的責任，這是人類智慧的天職，也就是人性

惻隱之心、是非之心、羞惡之心、辭讓之心

不只是人類，在草原、森林、海洋、天空，都應該要有『人子』

Humanity Children，這個答案，到底在何方？至今我仍在尋找

----------


## Owla

逃避現實嗎?我並不這麼認為......
我認為這是我的信仰~又或者可以說是一種夢想
夢想著有一天我能與狼共舞
夢想著有一天我能為這個環境奉獻我小小的心力
我認為獸化的表現能使我更貼近於自然~進而瞭解自然~關懷自然
所以我認為這個想法使我更貼近於"現實"
當然......若是情緒欠佳時
我不否認獸化有助於紓解壓力

----------


## dust999

逃避現實?
我不認同,其他人怎麽想我不清楚,反正我從來沒有這樣想過
對於我而言,這樣一種信仰,或者是一種精神支柱
但其中也包括興趣的一方面

當然我也不排除自己有時也會依賴獸人來逃避現實
確實,有時真實的世界確實令人太痛苦了

我覺得,我做好自己本分就是了...
自由自在,這就是獸人了

----------


## 思樂炎

想在毫無生氣的人生當中添加一點特別的刺激成分(?)

對於逃避現實...

說真的，真的是有那些成分在
我對於這邊越來越依賴

”我得了一種不上狼版就會死掉的病”(引用之騙人布的話

在現實中遇到挫折，就會跑到這裡來，試著遺忘掉現實上的挫折

現實上有太多我不得不接受的殘酷事實
那太現實了，太真實了
真實的讓我無法接受

所以才會來到這

一個有著可以讓你當成精神支柱的地方
一個有著相同興趣的人所聚集的地方
可以聊天，可以分享心情記事

希望變成獸人，過另外一段毫無現實上的枷鎖，現實上的限制
不同於自己人生的生活
也是我所幻想的

感覺上，來到這邊就像擁有了一個家

一個可以讓你毫無煩惱的家

一個毛茸茸，可以磨蹭的家(?)



當然，這是我個人感想

----------


## 布雷克

我對獸化有不同的見解,我認為那是個夢想,不可能成真的,所以更會讓獸迷們充滿很大的憧憬

各種實現的方法可以讓人發揮創意,很有趣,也很棒不就是這樣嗎?

夢想固然偉大但沒有捷徑,如果輕易實現就不是夢想了,人生沒樂趣整天可就沒意義了,枯燥乏味的生活可不是很多人喜歡的呢

如果把獸化當成每日的休閒,那就不是逃避了喔^^
也可以是休息之時的娛樂,工作辛苦完就可以好好享受了

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

我個人認為這帶有逃避現實和尋求自我的成分！

做了獸迷，就好像有精神上的寄托！
就好像一些人信耶穌一樣，
是一種信仰！
在每一種信仰裡，
總會逃避現實！
就例如信耶穌的人，
相信信了就可得到永生！
信佛的就認為可受到保護！

在我來說，當獸迷，
可以遠離世俗的繁囂，
逃離現實的枷鎖。
索性當隻狼，
不用理會現實的煩惱！
什麼都不用管！

當獸迷，在我來說也算是尋求自我的行為。
因為在現實中找不到自我價值，
而因我的信仰，
相信可在這裡找到自我價值！
找到地位、目標等.......

----------


## BGs

自我最初抱持獸化是為了回歸自然人(nature human)身分的概念，化身動物外形對我而言並不是重點，獸化比較像是分割磁碟空間以執行不同的指令。我喜歡這個概念，因此我將他命名為獸人，如同我將另外一個區域稱為人類。

對於獸形、獸人型態的狂熱追求容易流為物像崇拜，我觀察過許多特殊的可能，如今也還在接收著更多不同的紀錄。當獸化純粹成為信仰、儀式、以及固執之時，也因此背離了一開始逃脫的概念。

但獸化對我的影響絕對不是消極的，即使我說逃避，逃避偏見以及逃避無知自滿；獸化是變形與差異的可能，不違背包容的性質亦無所定形(但是這樣就很難向其他人解釋了啊==)。

逃避現實以面對另一層的現實。逃得出去嗎？現實迷思......

所以，即使獸化的概念以「逃避現實」來解釋是如此直覺與習慣；反過來講，獸化同時也是很重要的意識重組，可以是積極強調面對環境的心態改變──主動去適應與調整。

我是人類，但我也不是人類。獸化超出了生物、生理以及心理、社會的解釋範圍。

獸化可以讓我試著從殼中脫離，觀看這一整片沙灘，即使在沙灘之外還有更大的世界......

(上面應該沒人看的懂，底下快速解釋)

*獸化對我而言不是逃避現實，因為獸化的概念能讓我維持接收資訊的空間。*

(還是看不懂？這下我辭窮了......)

如果哪天我排斥自己的獸人身分，或許那就是我思想不再改變的時候。

----------


## 銀星‧狼肯

從最單純的崇拜開始.漸漸開始自我式的信仰
團體的觀念使其變永不動搖的信念。

目前為止生存的階段我所見.不管是幼年或是成熟的人類
正面的事以比例屈指可數.讓我感到噁心的事卻是地球容不下的。

至今.我不敢保證靈魂是否還有原本最真實的純潔
但墮落和腐敗卻已深植其中.或許那也是我原本的靈魂構築式也說不定。

我身為人.肉體的部份是靈魂的一大因子.肉身是人.靈魂有有人的存在
只是非人物質佔大多數罷了.而我非人物質最後的選擇是成為獸。

我曾因為把這因子帶進現實.以人類的觀念我非常特立獨行甚至詭異
感謝那些歧視者.或許那些人只是好玩或因為嫉妒而抨擊.讓我成長了不少.
也不斷見識到人的黑暗面.對人這種生物我更可以毫無顧忌的去憎恨

這是目前的結果.我也希望保持原狀
將來最怕的.並不是獸格的失去.而是對人類回復一丁點的希望

----------


## 獠牙

嗯...
在下承認當在下來樂園時,
常常會因為很高興而忘記時間要離開...  OTZ


不過說到獸化嘛...
獸化對我來說是要我向前進和階級鬥爭的提醒和呼喊,
也是一切衝勁的來源


但很奇怪的是,
除了是相當熱血或激進時之外,
當我特別悲傷的時候也會有獸化的傾向耶...  = =

----------


## Kryote

剛開始來說....
確實是要逃避現實沒錯....
不過在後來發現...
對於事物並不能永遠的逃避....
最後來...
還是要處理的....
(如果不處理...連逃避都沒的逃了....XD)

現在對我而言....
其已經不再是逃避現實的媒介...
而是提共另一個思考觀點...
對我而言...人性與獸性是並存的而不分表裡...
所以我在看一件事物時....
常常會想說..由人的觀點是....而由獸的觀點是....
藉由增加思考觀點...
將可以維持心境上的平穩....

即是說....
獸化可以說是生活中的緩衝溶液...
避免造成情緒上不必要的起伏....
提供心理上的依靠...
(甚至可以說.....是信仰的一種吧)

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

從一開始的喜歡，
演變成一種繪畫時的新觀點。

嘗試不同的主題與歷程，
跳出一般的角色繪圖模式而讓我感到高興。

將獸人來投射人類「惡」、「羞怯」等負面形象迷人的一面，
再相對的讓人類面對這些負面形象時的醜陋，
變得更加明顯。

對於獸化，
依然是建立在「面對自己的慾望與所求」這種感覺。

但反而變得更現實更密合，所以...算是沒有逃避的成份吧。

----------


## 小V狼

一開始,欣賞動畫和漫畫就漸漸喜歡獸
然而,看到動畫和漫畫中理想的世界使小v狼很嚮往
小v狼也算是逃避現實的吧!
不過小v狼覺得與其用逃避現來說
還倒不如用追求理想來說更好

因爲人不順利的情形是難免的
所以就要往好的方面想
而且人很難滿足自我的需求
所以就有些夢幻之想法
像陶淵明的桃花源記

然而人之所以無法滿足自我
是應爲*"比較"*的心理吧!
宇宙有光就有闇、生物中有雄就有雌、有好就有壞...
這種比較思想說好也好(如熱戀的情侶...)
說不好也不好(如性別歧視...)
這要看個人的想法...

好像扯太遠了...抱歉
小v狼認為以悲觀的角度-獸迷多多少少會有逃避現實吧!
以樂觀的角度-人活著就是要有夢想,想像或追求理想有何不可呢?
小v狼覺得"逃避"和"追求自我"是以"喜" "悲"來決定的
小v狼兩者接有喔

小v狼看過別的網站說"狼之樂園"網站的命名應是
因為 *狼王陛下* 受到Wolf'sRain的影響吧
因此這個樂園也可說"逃避"和"追求自我"
看個人論之

...小v狼第一次回應 *狼王白牙陛下*  的話題 :Smile:  
請多多指教(高興中..)

----------


## 艾斯

一開始只是以喜愛動物的心態進入了這個圈子
但是當進入狼版之後開始有了不同的想法
開始產生了許多的新的價值觀念
雖然連我自己都很吃驚會有這樣的變化
但是我已經不會否決自己的這些想法了
這些觀念已經成為我的信仰了

逃避現實?
至少我的動機不是

----------


## taleshunt

自從來到狼版接觸到獸
到對於獸化的幻想

改變了我很多
會去注意獸類
會在意獸類的感覺
都是從前不會想的

個人認為
成為獸人是在下唯一能取得平衡的狀態

----------


## a70701111

逃避現實?
恩...在下認為不是吧？
剛開始進入這個網站的時候，說時在的，在下並沒有想這麼多。
起初，在下因為喜歡動物的心情，而查了一些網站。
當時又因為在下看了獅子王2辛巴的榮耀，所以特別喜歡一些動物的影片。
在下真正來這個網站的機緣，應該要感謝J.C.大。
小獸是從獅子王的創作特區，持續的連結，並看了J.C.大的文章之後，才真正的進來這個圈子。剛開始在下只敢以『訪客』的身份前來，根本不敢加入這個大家族。之後，在下看了許許多多的作品、畫作、文章，慢慢的想加入。
最後讓在下鼓起勇氣加入的人，其實是狐狸大。
他勇於獸化自己，並在很多地方參加活動，甚至不理會當時的社會刻板印象。
看過了獸化版的文章，還有許許多多的寫實照片，看到這麼多的人都是這麼的擁有勇氣，願意展現當下的自己‧‧‧
比起在下，在下是不是反而有點無能？
所以獸化是不是逃避現實的一個手法？
在下認為不是，這是一個實現自己『希望』的方法，就算存在於夢幻之中，但是裡面確有一群我們稱呼為『獸迷』的人，跟自己有同樣的『希望』。
對於這個主題，在下不抱持完全的否定，也不抱持完全的肯定。
畢竟，在下在這裡已經感覺到並且肯定，所有『獸迷』所做的努力。

----------


## Ghostalker

我應該算是追尋自我吧

我的正義感很強，看到現在人類狂妄自大的樣子就會不爽，因此就更傾向與獸人的角色
利益紛爭，種族歧視，妄自尊大，目光短淺...鑒於以上原因對“人類”這個名詞本身就有了一些偏見，雖然還是比較客觀地評價每一個人，但是對於整個種族還是持不太欣賞的態度

我是共産主義者，很有趣的是，共産主義和獸人的愛好是互相促進的（估計要出乎所有同胞的意料吧，哈哈）

剛進入獸界的時候，還在構思小說  當時滿腦子都是獸人如何推翻人類拯救地球環境的故事，呵呵。因爲正義感很強的緣故，對於相對弱勢群體的獸人總是很有同情心，對於作威作福的人類則覺得難以忍受。也因此，“革命”的重要性就顯露出來了。壓迫的星球，空洞的規則，強者沒有任何制約，弱者的權利只是空話——這不是我們想要的世界，也不是我們應該有的世界。而如果想要達到更好的世界，從獸人的角度來看，恐怕沒有另一個選擇了吧。
當時正在玩紅警2，於是我就很直接地想到了蘇聯這個在革命中起家的國家，因此這兩種愛好就神奇地結合在一起了~不瞞大家，當時我在構思獸主題的劇情的時候，腦子裏總是會不停地回響著國際歌，有時候甚至會不自覺唱出來的。“不讓敵人陰謀分裂我們，不管是心靈上還是身體間”“即使在這個被過度開采所毒害的星球上，那些剝削者也必須付出代價”這些歌詞當時真是讓我覺得，共産主義就是我所要的答案，就是這個星球的答案，呵呵

後來對於馬列主義理論上越來越深入的研究、還有對史料越來越廣泛的分析，都是以這個爲基礎的

可以說，獸人的愛好成就了現在的我，給了我信仰，給了我思想

我知道這裏的許多獸，因爲受到曆史上因素的影響，因爲受到當局操縱媒體的影響，因爲習俗和宗教等等一係列的影響...而不認同我的想法，甚至也許會比較敵視紅色陣營的成員，但我可以毫不猶豫地說...我沒有任何敵意。弱勢群體如果再分裂那未免也太難看了，至少我不會去分裂的。因爲“若不能團結生存，便只能孤獨而終”——也是國際歌裏的。




*注：我說的國際歌是Billy的英文版國際歌詞，和原版不太一樣。

----------


## 劍痞

「就某方面來說，無法否認的確實是『逃避現實』。」
「當然，從另外一個角度來看則是所謂的『尋求自我』。」

「只是有些人的作風令劍某我不太認同而已，目前對人類的厭惡感不如一些獸友深。」
（你也知道並不是所有人都是如此？）

「獸人……擁有人類的智慧、野獸的體能，大部分的設定上卻是相當純真的。」
（就目前我觀察獸友角色設定設定方面，當然也不是絕對。）

「以最真實的一面與人互動，這或許就是所有人的渴望與夢想吧？」
「畢竟在現實，這麼做可是很危險的一件事情……」
（相信不少獸聽過類似的話。）

「因為以上幾點外加個人喜好，所以劍某我對獸人有一定程度上的好感。」（翻書）

「討厭人類跟喜歡獸人，絕對都會有其根本原因。」（笑）

----------


## 鵺影

是夢想與理念，是逃避現實與拋卻壓力，
不也只是換一種說法？

事情總是有多種角度可以審視，
當生活輕鬆愜意之際，獸化可以是一種夢想，一種等待；
當生活乏味無趣之際，獸化可以是一種追求，一種樂趣；
當生活困惑煩憂之際，獸化可以是一種逃避，一種解脫。

在不同的情境下，獸化可以具有的意義當然也不同。

----------


## 好喝的茶

我沒想太多，只是作為一種興趣看待。
作為一生的興趣看待。

逃避現實？我早就接受現實了。
喜歡這裏，純粹是簡單的喜歡。

尋找自我嗎？我是覺得我在「創造」自我。
我喜歡不同的自己，不同地方會變成不同樣子的自己。
有點像是人格分裂吧(？)

----------


## 十

喜歡獸以及獸化，難道就是逃避現實嗎？
這一點在下絕對反對

對在下來說，獸是精神支柱
而對獸化的憧憬，可算是追求現實的一種
若喜歡獸人世界、把獸視為精神支柱的獸(人)們都是在逃避現實，那麼有宗教信仰的所有人不也在逃避現實嗎？

每個獸(人)的心中，都有憧憬的自我的存在，而在下憧憬的自我，正是身為獸的自己
即使在下不能在三次元的世界內獸化，在下也可透過二次元的世界把自已獸性的一面表露出來

相信每個繪畫者在繪畫自畫像都會把憧憬的自我的一面加進自畫像中吧
難道這又算是逃避現實的一種嗎？

當然喜歡獸人世界也是逃避現實的一種方法，但這並不代表所有喜歡獸人世界的獸也在逃避現實

在下在現實世界是以人的身份生活、在網絡世界上則以獸的身份存活
在下把現實世界上人的身份及網絡世界上獸的身份劃分得很清楚，可說是互不干涉
然而，在現實世界及網絡世界的在下也為自己獸的身份感到自豪
(事實上在下也很渴望在現實世界中以獸的身份自稱，但到現在還未能在現實世界結識到獸…)

----------


## 閻王

我可以肯定的說, 不是.
我沒逃避現實的意圖.
儘管生活中不少時間都是苦的,
人類(我無法否認自己在現實中是個人類)是(嚴重地)不完全的,
未來是悲觀的,
我認了. 這就是現實.

可能也因為我沒什麼存在感,
連自己都快感覺不到自己的存在,
所以我是不太理會自己是否過得好的(說穿了是自虐狂+被虐狂..
我反倒更在意別人的痛苦
看見別人痛苦比自己痛苦更讓我難受
只要情況許可的話, 我會毫不猶豫的把別人的痛苦扛到自己肩上
最少也給別人分擔一下.

我只是盡自己僅有的力量意圖去使世界變得美好一點..
所以我不認為自己(即使是潛意識)會有可能潛藏着逃避現實的意圖


獸化, 不是個逃避, 而是個追求.
獸化的意念驅使我去了解狼, 把思想逐漸趨近於狼
追求狼的力量, 並在現實生活中體現出來

----------


## huxanya

我
追求理想
相信許多獸迷都是這樣的答案
本來就喜歡獸
如果能獸化更好

現實...我正接受更好中(?)
畢竟人生不可能平淡無奇過一生

----------


## godauuy

對我來說 既"是"也可以"不是"

有時會想當自己也是獸人時的會有多好(那時受外界因素影響)
等看透事實就會在現實中努力 (這是個人態度改變時)

不過逃避事實的界線都在於
每個人的心態表現

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

逃避現實...要說沒有連我自己都不相信

但我對我來說這是一種嚮往 

一種信仰 

甚至是崇拜

找尋自我真正的感受

----------


## 娜雅

恩~~~以外人感官來說

確實是在逃避現實

但這正是我在追的---自我

「獸人」這名詞是虛幻,也是不存在名詞

但這虛幻,是我生活的推動力

來到這狼版後,我才知道

原來有這麼多志同道合的同伴們

我現在,很想跟著狼王白牙大大,以及其他各位同伴

在狼板上,一起聊是非

我不是在逃避

而是在追求自我!!!

----------


## 蒼之月牙銀狼

總覺的這樣說怪怪的,＝．＝不知怎麼說,我是覺的這裡有許多人寫的東西都還不錯,可是,如果這樣就是逃必現實那很怪ㄟ,而且我喜歡分享作品,也喜歡和大家一起繪圖,就這麼簡單的一句話,我並不會胡思亂想

----------


## 嵐霖

獸化是逃避現實的手段?
我不認同...獸化可以算是我的第二人生..
現實是一回事...獸圈也是一回事..
並不希望他只是讓我尋求逃避的處所..
在這裡尋求另一個我...說不定會使現實與獸圈的角色對調過來(?

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

一開始是有點逃避現實啦

但是只有一點喔

其他部分是因為喜歡

所以才成為獸人的

最初是在國小時的幻想

然後就幻想出興趣來了

----------


## 幻狼

對本狼來說,
獸化可以說是一種信仰之類的位置在的心中了.

不可以不說,
對本狼來說,
獸化有助自己舒緩壓力,
當不高興時到這裡獸化就等同到了一個有認同自己感覺的地方,
在空閒的時候,在這裡獸化之後到四周逛可以消磨時間的~  :Smile:

----------


## 天涯峋狼

我不認為這是個逃避現實的行為
對我而言，我是喜歡狼這種動物
所以我才會來狼之樂園這個論壇的
因為我想要了解更多更多有關於狼群的資訊
不一定只是資訊
像是狼的繪圖 新聞 討論的內容 照片等等
全部我都很喜歡
因為我想踏入狼的生活裡面
也因為如此
我在期許自己在未來可以與狼互動
以及更進一步的接觸和觀察
會來也是因為我想知道
到底有多少人和我一樣有如此的夢想呢?
讓我們共勉之~

----------


## 蒼天的洛爾

逃避現實啊...(遠目

應該說是 自己對自己的認同？

認為自己應該可以超越那些壞人類的短淺吧？

一種給自己自信的方式？應該是一種自我鼓勵...

不會因為想像自己是龍就不管其他事情

反而因為自己認為自己不同於普通人類

所以想讓自己的生命更耀眼吧？(嗚哇好老梗)

而且 會想要把事情做的更好 對人生更有自信

我是龍 所以 我不會被任何小事情打敗！ 的感覺(啥

雖然實際上真的是跌跌撞撞都不知道在幹嘛的(遠目


而且 我連做夢都可以夢見自己真的是龍 而且很多次

也就是說 我好像是打從心裡這麼相信...吧？(詳見龍族的天空某篇文)

阿哈哈不知不覺就變成這樣(炸





雖然說是這樣說

不過 面對某些同類因為一些小小意見不同

就指著自己鼻子大罵(或是用酸的)說你只是渺小的人類

怎麼可能是龍等等的

老實說 很傷心...

然後我就離開他們了...(啥鬼)

----------


## Dingz

無可避免地喜歡獸人,獸化多少也帶點兒逃避現實的意味,

因為它在現實中不存在.

好像有點負面,但不失為找尋自我的手段:


獸迷或會有自己的獸設,而在設定角色的性格往往會和現在自已的性格不相同.

這可是創作者 理想的 / 隱藏的 / 平時不示人的 性格.

在創作其間可以更清晰肯定自我.

也可以從中找到快樂.這是正面的行為.


如要將以上的理念”量化”,我會比喻為治療心靈的藥物,也同時是一把雙刃劍.

一粒吃了+5%快樂和+2~3%逃避現實,藥力會因時間而减少&消失.

藥效當然會因人而異.

要減少副作用只有多認識朋友,多與人溝通.或找到關心你,愛你的人.


是逃避現實或是找尋自我,是你自己決定的.

----------


## fwiflof

絕對不是
狼是自我的一部份
也是一種信仰

逃避現實，從來不是一個選項
單純只是因為喜歡
以及對動物的強大感到崇拜
而想讓自己變成狼

就只是這樣

----------


## 雪

逃避現實?
可能有點吧
大家聚首一堂
都是有共同興趣,目的
不受世俗人的目光影響
和志趣的朋友結伴
可以話打造或發現
令一知個我

----------


## 希諾道

若說是逃避現實的話, 我不會認同也不會反對...
但我知道, 喜歡就是喜歡, 這是騙不到自己的~

現在的我反而把獸化變成了信仰~很快樂的信仰~~
這種喜歡變成熱愛, 化成精神支柱, 強化我對於生存的動力, 同時也是心靈休息的完美地方~~
只要"別把快樂建築於別人的痛苦身上"不就是既快樂又和平的東西了嗎?~

我覺得獸人是"集合各類優點的生物", 同時也代表了自己認為最完美的自己~~
(自己喜歡的外型+人類與動物的能力+理想的生活方式)
老實說, 獸人令我反思了不少東西, 同時也令我更加清楚自己最想要的東西是什麼~~

----------


## 斯冰菊

> 我曾因為把這因子帶進現實.以人類的觀念我非常特立獨行甚至詭異 
> 感謝那些歧視者.或許那些人只是好玩或因為嫉妒而抨擊.讓我成長了不少. 
> 也不斷見識到人的黑暗面.對人這種生物我更可以毫無顧忌的去憎恨


本狼今天的發文以狼肯的引文為開頭，深覺此點之重要性。本狼加入獸圈有三點：第一‧自幼對動物的熱愛、第二‧認清現實中人類的奸險、第三‧對未來的憧憬。

本狼在兒時狼性還沒覺醒，就與其他人類小孩一樣看過許多動物的卡通影片。當本狼看到兔寶寶與達菲鴨可以理直氣壯地打敗人類之時，那種懵懂中的深層崇拜是個很重要的因素。還有一卷錄影帶【動物村的故事】，裡面是講述一隻小鴨沙其南拯救他的愛鴨芭芭拉的故事；本狼小時候非常愛看這部片，只可惜本狼不知道該怎麼將錄影帶轉換成DVD，況且本狼也找不到了。

本狼兒時認為自己是小雞，還有很多的小雞玩偶、圖畫、用具；之後姑丈勸本狼「認清」自己是人類，本狼就將這種心情隱藏了一段時間。多年後的現在，姑丈早已因肝癌過世，然而他當年教導本狼要面對現實的勇氣，本狼非常感謝他。

本狼大概在小四時開始在網路上看動物的圖片，這對本狼而言是極度重要的管道。本狼學會用電腦是在窩附近一位叫李端端的老師教學而成。圖片有黃色的也有普通的，就這樣從國小一直看到高中。

正式加入獸圈之前，本狼以獸之隱性愛好者的形態存活。高二上本狼選理組，然而因為理化美數的成績不甚理想，所以在二下轉到文組；本狼記得98年(2009)元月18日這天，應該是歷史的機緣與本狼想要做決定命運的決定才加入了狼版！！！

人類的話嘛……本狼並不否認與政治有關，彩虹第一與第四個顏色本狼都很討厭。看到他們趾高氣揚的樣子，本狼見到心裡就很氣！！！  :wuffer_pissed:  況且他們真的有不尊重動物同胞的行為：像現在在龜山監獄蹲苦窯的那傢伙之前住玉山官邸養了黑狗勇哥，其妻則養瑪爾濟斯哈妮；卸任之後，勇哥卻被送走，哈妮留下至善終，不只與其信本土之意念，更為不負責任之表現！！！

小時候看迪士尼【101忠狗】庫伊拉惡毒莫甚，從此即痛恨剝動物同胞皮之貴婦與服裝及皮包設計，至今未消一分也！！！又本狼之人類伯父(本狼稱即廢物)對人類老爸傲慢、對本狼冷漠(其將本狼視為未來遺產潛在競爭者)，又使本狼對人類之黑暗比例甚多有加深甚多之體會。

曾看新聞說有動物學家將攝影機置於動物同胞頭上以「能從動物的角度看世界」，殊不知此使動物同胞頭上壓力增加、不耐者又不知如何拿下，不若體驗之記者可拿下；且如此不算測探動物同胞之隱私？同胞們已經被拍太多次了，還要再增加被拍之次數？

對未來之憧憬：本狼希冀未來科技先進，獸人能生、立於世界；並於未來(假設)人類暴力益嚴重之日與獸合力推翻之，創造無人類之新世界。本狼到時候也能接受技術讓人類之軀殼轉換，徹底拋棄人類污濁之軀體！！！

綜觀以上所論：本狼個狼認為獸化為使現實生活中有動力活下去，且使現實生活中對地球有較多貢獻之法。成狼亦給予本狼自信心與勇氣，能面對現實中惡人類之刁難與種種考驗。本狼當此生為狼、下輩子為狼、之後每世為狼！！！倘若有幸能成神，亦願為狼神為動物同胞們謀永福也！！！  :wuffer_laugh:  

                                                   凍狼   斯冰菊   摯書發願

                                                            民國101年(2012)7月12日    13:47

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

逃避現實嗎?
老實說,我最初來到的時候連狼版的時候連狼版是什麼也不知道,
我只是為了兩年前看過一張圖深受吸引,決定加入,我才知道什麼是獸界,
還有非常多的智識。而且,我開始對生物產生興趣。
所以說狼版給了我很多東西才對。
要說逃避現實的話,對我來說我無論我走到哪裡也是一樣,
更吃說是逃避了。

----------


## arthur90841

可能有一點點是吧
畢竟現實世界的壓力很大
但主要還是覺得獸獸很可愛

----------


## 狼の寂

大約95%是追求自我，剩下的5%可能是逃避現實吧!
起初小寂是偶然間喜歡上狼的，之後對於狼的喜愛倒是不減反增，並越陷越深了!
起初本來以為自己只是喜愛狼，但沒想到自己內心的狼血竟然在接觸了狼之後覺醒了!
當初對於自己是什麼樣的一個存在沒什麼概念，每天似乎也不知道該做些什麼，直到後來愛上狼並且不自覺的獸化了以後才發現了冥冥中咱註定要走的人生的道路—(與狼在一起)

之後就是長期對於狼，對於狼&狼人生活的憧憬，並也開始厭惡人類，心中可能產生了些許逃避的心情吧...?
但咱很清楚的知道自己只是"人類"的這個事實，也厭惡自己為何生為人類，不過之後想開了! 咱知道自己此生註定要為狼付出，為狼貢獻，並自我期許能達成接近&親近狼的夢想

再來不知不覺就發現並來到這裡啦~
差不多就是這樣吧!
追求自我壓倒性的勝過逃避現實~  : 3

----------


## 小藍龍

99%是因為憧憬+興趣
1%是逃避現實
現實無法逃避所以就跟它共處吧
比起逃避現實還不如說是把獸人也變為現實之一(遭踹
獸人對敝龍來說純粹因為嚮往
但其原因絕非逃避現實
而是剛好想反(遭拖

----------


## 狼王白牙

最近的一兩年，我有深刻的體認，

獸化不是逃避現實，強迫自己人化才是逃避現實！！！

因為人化後的自己，對於這個地方極度不認同，
甚至連政治傾向都與旁人”目前周遭的人不一樣”，

滿口政治？回到現實的自己就是滿口政治，
這絕非”妄想症”或”失心瘋”一詞可以解釋，

在極度的壓力下，如果沒有一個心靈上的懷抱，那就只剩下”祖國”的懷抱了。

----------


## 翠龍

我不覺得這是在逃離現實.因該說是在另一個世界中尋找自我看見另一面的我.或是抒發壓力.對我而言是這樣.雖然說難聽一點的確也可以說這是在逃離現實.但是你能永遠活在這慘酷的現實中.你不會瘋掉嗎?大家難免都會用一些手段嘗試逃離現實.而至於獸化之於獸迷是逃避現實的手段嗎？這問題就要看對方使用的獸化手段.獸化後的動作來評斷了.就像是玩電腦一樣.適當有益身體那就是會使你生活更精采.但相對的.過度的使用那就是沉溺反而會傷害身體會使你生活更單調

----------


## nnmushroom

作家庸人有一句话写的好，人是世界的过客，任何政治都与你无关，只要自己高兴就好。这句话并不是所谓的反社会，而是极其具有人生哲理的。如果要我说，兽化也好，中二也罢，归根结底的，有一半是在逃避现实。外国有个心理学家，我忘了名字，说过：所谓理想、妄想、幻想、皆是逃避现实。这是一半；另一半，是自己对自己的内心审问，是释放压力，是谋求心理安慰。无论是现实，还是幻想，不会把人弄疯，只会让人更理性。一个意志坚定的人，没有随随便便就会疯的。自己默许自己疯，认为疯掉就免受责任的压力，亦是逃避现实。我是个辩证唯心的人，当我发现主观唯心和主观唯物都没有实际简单的时候，我会既唯心又唯物，这样做不仅不矛盾，恰恰相反，是最为容易的。我既可以活的现实，又可以活的自由，最重要的是我不会疯，我的大脑比任何时候更加冷静。

----------


## 阿蒙

我除了崇拜獸性和力量 還有動物對自己族群之間的感情 
但主要是想過動物的生活方式 跟動物相處過就知道這是人類世界的邪惡和可怕 互相攻擊鬥爭 同時在破壞身邊一切 
不否認在某程度看來會是像在逃避現實 因為我真的不想做人類阿

----------

